# Helmets- decisions, decisions



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a standard black helmet (i.e. dorky) that just doesn't fit very well. I can't stand it any more so I've decided to get a new one for next season. The Smith Variant fits really well, but there are so many different options. Some have a brim on the front, some don't. Different colors. iPod speakers. Any thoughts on factors other than fit? Any other makes/models I should consider? Thanks-


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 4, 2011)

giro seam. white is the cool color right now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2011)

+speakers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the full racing helmet i have 3 i use :

Lightest weight is my new Giro Streif  Red , Silver  n'Black
A mite heavier with removable vents  Giro Talon Blue and Silver 

And by far my most outrageous helmet and conversation starter is a custom graphics Boeri Rage   "Bad Scorpion" i had made several yrs ago . It sa full helmet with vents , liteweight  multi colored yellow , orange , silver  black  and other stuff too   with outrageous graphics  cracked skulls n' scorpions and stuff


----------



## mondeo (Apr 4, 2011)

I propose not to wear a helmet, you're more likely to get injured if you have one.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> +speakers


 
Not such a good idea.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 4, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Not such a good idea.



speakers no good? I'm really considering investing in a helmet next year as well...  I'd like speakers to be able to listen to music if I was in the mood, although music usually makes me think I'm invincible.  We were debating this past weekend about the visors versus no visors.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 4, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> speakers no good? I'm really considering investing in a helmet next year as well...  I'd like speakers to be able to listen to music if I was in the mood, although music usually makes me think I'm invincible.  We were debating this past weekend about the visors versus no visors.



don't forget one of these too


----------



## mondeo (Apr 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> don't forget one of these too


Hawt.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> don't forget one of these too



I like pigtails.........


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I like pigtails.........



I just like pork in general!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 4, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> speakers no good? I'm really considering investing in a helmet next year as well...  I'd like speakers to be able to listen to music if I was in the mood, although music usually makes me think I'm invincible.  We were debating this past weekend about the visors versus no visors.



I love having the speakers in mine.

I don't always use them, but they're nice to have (particularly if skiing alone). I generally keep the volume low enough that I can hear it in the lift line and sitting on the lift, but once I start skiing the wind noise usually takes over.

If anyone is curious, I did NOT have them plugged in when I had my accident at Saddleback.

-w


----------



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> giro seam. white is the cool color right now.



Nice look, though I'm not sure about going with white.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> And by far my most outrageous helmet and conversation starter is a custom graphics Boeri Rage   "Bad Scorpion" i had made several yrs ago . It sa full helmet with vents , liteweight  multi colored yellow , orange , silver  black  and other stuff too   with outrageous graphics  cracked skulls n' scorpions and stuff



Yikes!  :-o


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 4, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Nice look, though I'm not sure about going with white.



think about it, white's a very sexy look


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a black varient brim and I love it.  Best helmet I've had.  (In truth it's only the second)


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 5, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Not such a good idea.


Why not?

Its never caused an issue for me.


----------



## dl (Apr 5, 2011)

Fit should be the priority - everything else comes after. If it doesn't fit well, you'll be miserable and you could jeopardize the safety value. 

Venting - none/plugs/switch - Some people could care less about venting, others don't like the noise increase when the vents are open, some want/need this ability. Figure out what works best for you. The full shell helmets have very little, if any, venting, the less expensive helmets have plugs that you take out/put in and the more expensive helmets have a switch which opens/closes the vents. 

Re: visor - if you tend to put your goggles up (off your face) between runs, you won't be as happy with the visor as the goggles either have to be lifted over the visor (where they often slip off the back of the helmet) or they are balanced on the visor (where the sometimes fall back into your face). That may not be a deal killer but it's something to consider. 

Re: tunes - to each his own. Some of the helmets that use add-on kits (vs. having the speakers in the ear pads 100% of the time) are nice as you have the ability to take them out when you aren't hooked up to tunes. 

Re: poneytail/pigtails - you need either big balls or no balls.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2011)

dl said:


> Re: visor - if you tend to put your goggles up (off your face) between runs, you won't be as happy with the visor as the goggles either have to be lifted over the visor (where they often slip off the back of the helmet) or they are balanced on the visor (where the sometimes fall back into your face). That may not be a deal killer but it's something to consider.



i hated this until i got new goggles. they have a couple of rubber traction strips on the inside of the strap and now the goggles stay put above the visor.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 5, 2011)

dl said:


> Re: visor - if you tend to put your goggles up (off your face) between runs, you won't be as happy with the visor as the goggles either have to be lifted over the visor (where they often slip off the back of the helmet) or they are balanced on the visor (where the sometimes fall back into your face). That may not be a deal killer but it's something to consider.



If you get a helmet such as the Giro G-10MX




Then yes the goggle cant really come off your head.

But I currently have a Giro Seam, last year had a Smith Varient Brim, and a Bern Watts in the past as well.  All of these I never had any problem with taking off my goggles.  The brims are so small that they are there for purely aesthetic reasons.  When wearing goggles you cant even see that the brim is there.










These 3 all fit very differently though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> If you get a helmet such as the Giro G-10MX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What has a similar fit to the G10?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 5, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> What has a similar fit to the G10?



The G-10MX fits exactly like a G-10;-) but the visor gets in the way.  Out of the helmets with little visors the Giro Seam is the closest match of all helmets I have tried on.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The G-10MX fits exactly like a G-10;-) but the visor gets in the way.  Out of the helmets with little visors the Giro Seam is the closest match of all helmets I have tried on.


thanks


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 5, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Not such a good idea.




I know where you're coming from on this, TB.  I have speakers, though and love them.  I keep them super low so I just have a "soundtrack" to my ski day.  I can have full conversations on the lift with my ipod playing.


----------

